# How Close is Too Close?



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

My LGD pup is a four month old Great Pyrenees. He has lived in a pen within the goat pen or with the goats since he was two weeks old. He does great with them. He will occasionally run after a kid, but immediately stops when told to. 
My question is, is it acceptable for him to lick goat faces? I have one kid that was raised with him that he just loves. He licks all over her face, and she doesn't mind. Is this ok? He isn't aggresive, but does approach them.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That's fine as long as the kid doesn't mind it. Licking faces is generally an affectionate/submissive action.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it is not acceptable at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. I wouldn't consider that ok.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

